# Microsoft to Start Shipping Xbox One Without Kinect



## T-hug (May 13, 2014)

> _Microsoft are to start shipping the Xbox One without Kinect on June 9th in the USA._
> _The new Kinectless SKU will retail at $399._​


_Source_​


----------



## Arras (May 13, 2014)

AKA no one will use it for their games anymore, unless it's a game like Just Dance. (or MS enforces it in some stupid policy like their old timed exclusive thing) It's neat that it's the same price as the PS4 now though.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 13, 2014)

Oh, the desperation. I wonder if they realize the price point is only one point of the larger problem of why the Xbox One isn't and won't be selling well in any market outside of the US.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 13, 2014)

Nice. I may consider purchasing one in the future now. Project: Spark and Sundrive Overdrive look kinda cool.


----------



## chavosaur (May 13, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> Oh, the desperation. I wonder if they realize the price point is only one point of the larger problem of why the Xbox One isn't and won't be selling well in any market outside of the US.


Oh please, it may be an act to help secure more sales but it's by no means desperation. They still sold 5 million consoles in less then A year and the year isn't over yet. This could be a defining factor that helps many people make the leap to purchase an Xbox One that are either 
Uncomfortable with the Kinect (seeing as how people continue to believe its a spybox)
Have no interest in its use
Or don't want the gimmick. 


This may not be enough to give them a jump on Sony, HOWEVER they'll now be on equal footing price wise. This will make the competition A lot more interesting now.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 13, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> Oh, the desperation. I wonder if they realize the price point is only one point of the larger problem of why the Xbox One isn't and won't be selling well in any market outside of the US.


The UK has been XBoxlandia for quite some time now, this gives them a chance there. We'll see how this affects the system's momentum in due time, for now it's doing relatively well, having in mind the fact that it's not out worldwide yet.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 13, 2014)

Good riddance, the thing's an utter piece of garbage anyway. Sorry Microsoft, it was a piece of shit.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 13, 2014)

Hey, they actually listened. Good call, MS. Good call.


----------



## T-hug (May 13, 2014)

Have to admit it looks like a much better deal but I think I will wait for the inevitable XboxOneSlim before I get one (if it gets some must have exclusives too).

Considering the size of thing now I may even wait for the Xbone Super Slim!
Amazing the difference a hundred bux makes.


----------



## Gahars (May 13, 2014)

Glad to see that Microsoft finally excised the tumurous mass. I can't really see myself buying an Xbox One, at least not for a long while, but at least now it's a much more attractive offer.

They probably should've cut the price another $50 or so if they really want to compete with the PS4, but, well, we'll see how this turns out.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 13, 2014)

Neat, from what I've heard from a lot of other people this was exactly what Microsoft needed to do until they were going to buy one.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 13, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> To quote Nelson Muntz: "Ha-ha!!"  Good riddance, it was nothing more than a pretense to collaborate with the NSA to collect personal data.


That's a retarded statement that I keep hearing, can you stop? You don't realize how batshit insane you sound.


----------



## Harsky (May 13, 2014)

I have a feeling it's going to be like the 360 and Kinect again. Consumers will buy the Kinect-less version, developers have no motivation to include features that use the Kinect and will release games that will either make light use of the Kinect or no use at all.


----------



## GameWinner (May 13, 2014)

Sony better drop some bombs at E3 now.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 13, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> That's a retarded statement that I keep hearing, can you stop? You don't realize how batshit insane you sound.


 

There, I fixed what I said. A piece of shit polished in gold is still a turd


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 13, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Glad to see that Microsoft finally excised the tumurous mass. I can't really see myself buying an Xbox One, at least not for a long while, but at least now it's a much more attractive offer.
> 
> They probably should've cut the price another $50 or so if they really want to compete with the PS4, but, well, we'll see how this turns out.


 

I love your RLM gifs. Top quality stuff.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 13, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Oh please, it may be an act to help secure more sales but it's by no means desperation. They still sold 5 million consoles in less then A year and the year isn't over yet. This could be a defining factor that helps many people make the leap to purchase an Xbox One that are either
> Uncomfortable with the Kinect (seeing as how people continue to believe its a spybox)
> Have no interest in its use
> Or don't want the gimmick.
> ...


Maybe I should have mentioned that it seemed more desperate due to the fact that they've also confirmed that they're altering the Gold paywall to make it so a number of things aren't locked behind it. Considering Microsoft has only faithfully shoved more and more things behind the paywall since the 360 launched, this kind of change clearly doesn't come lightly. The fact that they bundled in "and heeeeyyyy guys, want the Xbox One for $100 less? No need for that pesky Kinect then," just makes it all the more suspicious that this isn't simply a good move, but a desperate push.

They know the One isn't on the road to being a good seller, with sales remaining fairly slow since the momentum from Titanfall slowed down, and they're already pulling out just about all of the stops that they can to make the system seem more attractive. I mean, listening to the consumer? If Microsoft had just done that pre-Xbox One release, the thing would probably be on par with at least Wii U sales at this point. I'm not going to look at a move that should have been done from the beginning and smile and say "good on you, Microsoft, you're finally listening instead of sucking", nor will I look on this move that totally destroys what was supposed to be a major selling point of the One without suspicion.

I will give them kudos for attacking them of their biggest weak points before there was irreparable damage, at least. I also can't blame them for not wanting to end up with something that goes almost completely stagnant within the first eight months like the Wii U did.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 13, 2014)

No thanks. Its ugly design. PS4 is better.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 13, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> That's a retarded statement that I keep hearing, can you stop? You don't realize how batshit insane you sound.


 
B-b-but Foxi I'm narcissistic enough to think the NSA cares that Sally Jenkins touched my peepee in the third grade  


@Therandomizer, please explain to use how the XBone is "shit" at all? It's been out approximately half a year and sold 5mil, that's hardly "shit" to me


----------



## kristianity77 (May 13, 2014)

Any news on what the price though will mean elsewhere out of the US?  I still think it will be priced higher in the UK than the PS4.  A $100 price cut wont be a £100 price cut in the UK to bring it on a par with the PS4.  

It makes you wonder tough.  I mean, all MS have spewed out since the Xbox One release is how integral Kinect is to the new console and under no circumstances would they consider selling the system without one.  You have to think that whilst on paper, these constant U-turns look good, its probably doing them more harm than good.  As all the early adopters now know that kinect will gather dust as whats been rightly pointed out, is that people will surely now only buy the kinect-less version.


----------



## Arras (May 13, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> B-b-but Foxi I'm narcissistic enough to think the NSA cares that Sally Jenkins touched my peepee in the third grade
> 
> 
> @Therandomizer, please explain to use how the XBone is "shit" at all? It's been out approximately half a year and sold 5mil, that's hardly "shit" to me


He meant the kinect... I assume.


----------



## Qtis (May 13, 2014)

I'll probably buy one sometime in the next decade, but the PS4/WiiU combo will give me quite a bit before that. I bought my LE 360 with 2 controllers, a game, cables, etc. for 249€ IIRC. Still a way to go till we're there, but then again this is newer tech.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 13, 2014)

The PS4 and the Wii U have cameras too, but people gang up on the Kinect because it's the trend, plain and simple.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 13, 2014)

bearmon2010 said:


> No thanks. Its ugly design. PS4 is better.


 

Yeah, because who cares about games, right? Gaming is all about lookin' good.


----------



## Qtis (May 13, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> The PS4 and the Wii U have cameras too, but people gang up on the Kinect because it's the trend, plain and simple.


 
BUT MY PS4 CAMERA WON'T GIVE PICTURES OF MY D AND SEND TO THE NSA FOR D-RECOGNITION SOFTWARE USED ON CCTV! I READ ABOUT IT ON THE INTERNET! 

In all seriousness, I agree. I've yet to find a good reason to have a webcam on most electronics, since a minority use apps such as Skype on multiple devices (yes, I actually do use Skype on my laptop and tablet, but I digress). The WiiU webcam is mostly for shits and giggles in games like Nintendoland, but otherwise, never seen the point of it.


----------



## GHANMI (May 13, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Uncomfortable with the Kinect (seeing as how people continue to believe its a spybox)


 
Because it is the intent?
You could check Microsoft's earlier meetings with shareholders and representatives of the advertising industry, where they lauded the thing as "providing new opportunities to study how customers react to ads". A camera. An always-online console.
It's hard to shake off a bad (a very, very bad) first impression.
Not everyone is comfortable with a spycam in his living camera being integral to the functioning of a console (which hardly uses it for gameplay purposes) that can catch details as small as ... genitalia through clothes. And the TOS states that M$ can send any data online without further consent from the end-user.

That's far more blatant than the NSA using cell-phones and computer's webcam/mics (and even those can be controlled to a degree).
Comparing it to the PS4/Wii U's camera is false equivalence at best.

On a general note, I find it so cute when people are being dismissive of privacy concerns, outright attacking people who show concern for it.
Earlier they were mocked as Orwell-obsessed lunatics. Then Sweden's NSA leak happened.



chavosaur said:


> This may not be enough to give them a jump on Sony, HOWEVER they'll now be on equal footing price wise. This will make the competition A lot more interesting now.


 


Gahars said:


> They probably should've cut the price another $50 or so if they really want to compete with the PS4, but, well, we'll see how this turns out.


 

On this particular note.
Sony said they designed the PS4 to have flexible pricing and to be highly competitive.
Make of that what you will.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 13, 2014)

GHANMI said:


> Because it is the intent?
> You could check Microsoft's earlier meetings with shareholders and representatives of the advertising industry, where they lauded the thing as "providing new opportunities to study how customers react to ads". A camera. An always-online console.
> It's hard to shake off a bad (a very, very bad) first impression.
> Not everyone is comfortable with a spycam in his living camera being integral to the functioning of a console (which hardly uses it for gameplay purposes) that can catch details as small as ... genitalia through clothes. And the TOS states that M$ can send any data online without further consent from the end-user.


 
Good thing you can just, y'know, not plug the Kinect in. In case you weren't aware, the XBone doesn't require both the Kinect or any internet connection, if people are really that paranoid then they can just, y'know, not connect to the internet and not use the Kinect.

It's fine if people think "OH NO XYZ SPYING ON ME" or whatever, some people just like their privacy and that's cool and all, I've got no hate there, but to think the companies/agencies actually give a sloppy shit about whatever it is you're so keen to hide is just...absolutely silly and quite frankly narcissistic. They aren't going to take pictures of you fapping to donkey porn and think "GOSH WAIT UNTIL I TELL THE WHOLE WORLD TOM LIKES DONKEY PORN OMG THIS WILL BE SO GREAT". If anything, there aren't even any actual humans sitting around monitoring millions of people, it's just going to be some algorithm that sorts through keywords and key pictures in the background to "enhance" advertisements. Boo...hoo?


----------



## FAST6191 (May 13, 2014)

Not that I cared but there goes the Kinect V2's chances of doing much. Maybe instead we can write off "motion controls" until the tech catches up.

Wonder what the price differences will be and if it will be actually that much lower or "token sum so you might as well go with the kinect version".


----------



## GHANMI (May 13, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> It's fine if people think "OH NO XYZ SPYING ON ME" or whatever, some people just like their privacy and that's cool and all, I've got no hate there, but to think the companies/agencies actually give a sloppy shit about whatever it is you're so keen to hide is just...absolutely silly and quite frankly narcissistic. They aren't going to take pictures of you fapping to donkey porn and think "GOSH WAIT UNTIL I TELL THE WHOLE WORLD TOM LIKES DONKEY PORN OMG THIS WILL BE SO GREAT". If anything, there aren't even any actual humans sitting around monitoring millions of people, it's just going to be some algorithm that sorts through keywords and key pictures in the background to "enhance" advertisements. Boo...hoo?


 

There is.
The Ad companies Microsoft was talking with in said pre-E3 2013 meeting, who care since customer data=effective advertising=money
And the NSA, who care since they love gathering data as any other Intelligence agency.
They love building databases about people, just in case you were not in touch with recent news.
Everyone admitted it, Obama said "b-but it's only for those outside the US!" (not before being exposed later for being a liar with further leaks and testimonies)
And the implications for this are far beyond fan-art or porn preferences.
North Korean people are already living in bugged houses where privacy was pretty much killed. Are they happy? I'd say, they're rather in constant fear. That's where things are going.

The Kinect raison-d'être being associated with data gathering in a meeting presenting the new console.
Always-online. Mandatory Kinect. Shady TOS. "Privacy" isn't the future. If you don't like it get a X360.
What an amazing first impression.

I can see M$ trying really hard to shake off that first impression. They really should.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 13, 2014)

GHANMI said:


> There is.
> The Ad companies Microsoft was talking with in said pre-E3 2013 meeting, who care since customer data=effective advertising=money
> And the NSA, who care since they love gathering data as any other Intelligence agency.
> They love building databases about people, just in case you were not in touch with recent news.
> ...


Throw away your iPhone, iPad, and Android device, turn off Chrome, stop using Google, better yet, stop using electronics altogether because gathering location data and usage data is not an idea born yesterday. I'm personally very happy that Google shows me pizzerias that are closest to me when I google _"pizza"_, not a famous pizzeria in Nebraska. If you feel that this completely automated process infringes upon your privacy, don't use the internet. I find it mindnumbing that an effort to show you the adverts that may be relevant to the viewer or suggest content that the viewer might enjoy is considered unacceptable. You have the option to opt out - disconnect your Kinect. Do that.


----------



## Obveron (May 13, 2014)

I'm surprised by this decision as it will fragment the users as those with or without Kinect.  But hey, I hated the Kinect concept, so I think it's a good decision.
Now they just need to blow away the Kinect resource reservations so that developers can get every bit of performance out of the system.

Also, this will make the bone $50 cheaper than PS4 in Canada, which could give it a competitive edge.


----------



## GameWinner (May 13, 2014)

Doesn't this also make the Wii U seem even less of a bargain? Both PS4 and One are now $399 while the Wii U is $299.


----------



## Gahars (May 13, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> The PS4 and the Wii U have cameras too, but people gang up on the Kinect because it's the trend, plain and simple.


 
Well, to be fair, the Kinect is pretty shit when it comes to games. People probably would be kinder to the thing if it wasn't tacked on and jacking up the price of the console by $100 or so.

The PS4 and Wii U (?) cameras may be just as bad, or worse, but at least I don't have to get them to get the system.


----------



## Lestworth (May 13, 2014)

mmmmmmmm, no. 

I'm sorry but i still view this as M$ U-turning again. What is this now the Xbox 3600 at this point? " How is this a u-turn, your just talking out of your ass *hugs xbox* "  ... Didn't they say that the Kinetic is an integral part of the system? Yeah ... so much for that. 

I'm all for Xbox attempting to fix, or change stuff for the consumer, but when is to much to much? Always online, always connected kinetic or your couldn't turn it on was something everyone looked at and said "uh wtf". When you get that stagnant smell on you as a first impression it does not go away. Believe it or not but the majority of consumers use the first impression to purchase objects. We are just a small part of the sales here with extended knowledge, so to shit on people saying " NSA NSA NSA NSA NSA!!!!! " when that was the first impression of the system is a bit crude. Its a running joke for us, but some people still believe that stuff can happen (and it does). Should you be paranoid of them spying on you? Slightly, but lets be honest, electronics have integrated to the point where it has become an necessity to most people. Hell im typing on my laptop with a webcam, for all i know NSA is looking at my stomach and fugly face right now. Comparing the Kinetic with the PS4 cam is a bit misleading, up to this point the Kinetic was madatory (but didnt have to be on anymore), where as the ps4 cam was something you could get, but didnt have to.

Kudos to Xbox for doing this, and it should make the market more competitive, but it might be to little to late. Bringing Hulu and Netflix out from the paywall (WHY THE FUCK WAS IT BEHIND THE PAYWALL TO BEGIN WITH) was just a duh move, but they did say they plan to put other things behind it, so it makes me wonder what in the hell they could be putting behind it. 

A+ for effort, better late then never ....... right?????


----------



## migles (May 13, 2014)

oh, one more kinect thread lets see

nsa stuff, check

ps4 is better stuff,  check

whats else on list? oh right, more nsa arguments, check.

nothing more to see here all done


----------



## Lestworth (May 13, 2014)

migles said:


> oh, one more kinect thread lets see
> 
> nsa stuff, check
> 
> ...


 


A check list because someone needs to feel above the thread, Check.


----------



## migles (May 13, 2014)

Lestworth said:


> A check list because someone needs to feel above the thread, Check.


 
attention because my checklist
check.


----------



## Ashtonx (May 13, 2014)

nsa will not be happy about that.


----------



## chavosaur (May 13, 2014)

Its nice to be able to distinguish who reads George Orwell and who doesnt by their posts isnt it?


----------



## FAST6191 (May 13, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Its nice to be able to distinguish who reads George Orwell and who doesnt by their posts isnt it?


I usually find it falls into four categories

1) Those that have no clue
2) Those that saw the reference somewhere and completely missed the point, however quoting it is cool so they roll with it.
3) Those that read it, usually in school, and completely missed the point
4) Those that read it and got it. This is not the same as liking it but they still got what it was aiming for.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (May 13, 2014)

lol now its just a weaker console without the selling point of kinect at the same price.


----------



## emmanu888 (May 13, 2014)

Maybe i'll give a shit about the One now that MS will sell it without the Kinect.


----------



## CathyRina (May 13, 2014)

This Console has still no games that I'm interested in.


----------



## tbgtbg (May 13, 2014)

Good move, but they should have done it...oh... 6 months ago.

Though given how much of a comeback Sony was able to make with PS3 after they got their heads out of their asses, this may bode quite well for MS.

Removing the Gold requirement for most of the apps and stuff, that'll help as well.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 13, 2014)

emmanu888 said:


> Maybe i'll give a shit about the One now that MS will sell it without the Kinect.


Is there a particular reason for this change of opinion?



AngryGeek416 said:


> lol now its just a weaker console without the selling point of kinect at the same price.



Where did the same price point thing come from? Edit. Unless you meant same price point at the PS4.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 13, 2014)

Awesome news and god damn, change that "XBOnes" to "Xbox One".


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (May 13, 2014)

I think the bigger news is dropping the requirement for Xbox Live to use Netflix and other online apps.

That might actually get people more interested.


----------



## lokomelo (May 13, 2014)

it is a double hit as they will sell cheaper video games at lower productive cost. Too bad that took 6 months for they do this. Anyway, Xbox One sill is the fastest selling MS console ever, so even losing against PS4, I think they're happy with their sales...

I wonder how good they will sell it when they release games for xbox one


----------



## FAST6191 (May 13, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Awesome news *and god damn, change that "XBOnes" to "Xbox One".*


Why?


----------



## Snailface (May 13, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Why?


WiiCube is Major Nelson's secret GBAtemp account. 
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=80744061&postcount=1058


----------



## FAST6191 (May 13, 2014)

Snailface said:


> WiiCube is Major Nelson's secret GBAtemp account.
> http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=80744061&postcount=1058



I just thought 1 year olds now have nostalgia for things made before they were born.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 13, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Why?


 
The official name is Xbox One not "Xbone", and it would make the title far more accessible while people'd search on Google and such.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 13, 2014)

Rats! 'til now, I knew that if I ever wanted one of them next-gen consoles, it would have been an easy choice. Now it'll come down to exclusives again. 


On a more serious tone: this is great to hear. I never understood the appeal of the kinect in xbox360 (it's not its selling point, and without decent games it's doomed anyway), and even less why it was bundled with the xbone in the first place (or did I miss about a dozen awesome games that actually used it for anything?).


Also...is it me, or is E3 becoming more and more of a "we already announced everything beforehand, so we're basically just here to repeat it and get some applause going!" kind of show?


----------



## FAST6191 (May 13, 2014)

Taleweaver said:


> Also...is it me, or is E3 becoming more and more of a "we already announced everything beforehand, so we're basically just here to repeat it and get some applause going!" kind of show?



My favourite game these last two years or so has been to watch the gametrailers pre show, the mouthpiece on there has a habit of saying everything that is about to come, up to and including using their pointless buzzwords.


----------



## Mario92 (May 13, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Awesome news and god damn, change that "XBOnes" to "Xbox One".


 
I'm saying and always will say that it's Xbone. Google is pretty smart and should make Xbox one and Xbone synonyms at least on some point. 

OK why is Microsoft now suddenly making changes that people have cried over for years now?


----------



## Foxi4 (May 14, 2014)

Obveron said:


> I'm surprised by this decision as it will fragment the users as those with or without Kinect. But hey, I hated the Kinect concept, so I think it's a good decision.
> 
> Now they just need to blow away the Kinect resource reservations so that developers can get every bit of performance out of the system.
> 
> Also, this will make the bone $50 cheaper than PS4 in Canada, which could give it a competitive edge.


It's been a year and I'm yet to see a single game that took advantage of it in a creative way. It was inflating the price and it had to go - anyone who does want it can always grab it later as an accessory or buy a system with the Kinect bundled.


----------



## emmanu888 (May 14, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Is there a particular reason for this change of opinion?
> 
> Because i've been watching a lot of KI and Forza 5 streams lately, i tried Forza 5 as well. I want the damn console for exclusives, multiplats i'll be getting them on PS4


----------



## KazoWAR (May 14, 2014)

i want one to play killer instinct but im poor so im proabaly never going to play it except maybe like 5+ years =/


----------



## lokomelo (May 14, 2014)

KazoWAR said:


> i want one to play killer instinct but im poor so im proabaly never going to play it except maybe like 5+ years =/


Killer Instinct is a freeware shit. You can play with one character for week, and it is all about online playing, the single player mode is there, but it is boring...

I do not got the pay version, but the only good reason for that is the fact that it comes with the classic killer instinct arcade version (very similar to snes version)...


----------



## Adeka (May 15, 2014)

Too late for me. Already bought both the PS4 and Wii U.

Waiting a few years will give it plenty of exclusives so i'll have a good reason to buy it. Hopefuly E3 will show some great non-fps games.

I'm hoping you can claim those free games with gold xbone games on the computer like with the ps4.


----------



## chavosaur (May 15, 2014)

Adeka said:


> Too late for me. Already bought both the PS4 and Wii U.
> 
> Waiting a few years will give it plenty of exclusives so i'll have a good reason to buy it. Hopefuly E3 will show some great non-fps games.
> 
> I'm hoping you can claim those free games with gold xbone games on the computer like with the ps4.


Yes, it's entirely possible too, you can still do this with the 360 games with gold if you access the marketplace on PC~


----------



## Yepi69 (May 16, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Oh please, it may be an act to help secure more sales but it's by no means desperation.


 
If only they would release the kinectless console on the same day, they released their Xbox One with Kinect, no one wants to know that their console is recording you and that neighboor of yours across the road fucking on the couch and sending to the government, basically its a cheap way to shut up those people who want a Xbox One console without a recording spying camera attached to it, so yeah it is kinda a move of desperation and cheapness.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 16, 2014)

Yepi69 said:


> If only they would release the kinectless console on the same day, they released their Xbox One with Kinect, no one wants to know that their console is recording you and that neighboor of yours across the road fucking on the couch and sending to the government, basically its a cheap way to shut up those people who want a Xbox One console without a recording spying camera attached to it, so yeah it is kinda a move of desperation and cheapness.



But the camera in their phone, the camera in their Wii U and the camera they put in all microwavess nowadays is already sending data to the government, how is this any different?


----------



## jonesman99 (May 16, 2014)

I had been hearing rumblings about this like right after the Xbox One first released, I just did not know when. But this did help in my decision on which next gen console to get. Not fully though, so I just might end up getting all 3 next year when I get some money saved up.


----------



## Yepi69 (May 16, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> But the camera in their phone, the camera in their Wii U and the camera they put in all microwavess nowadays is already sending data to the government, how is this any different?


 
Its pointless.


----------



## Veho (May 16, 2014)

Well, that's an unfortunate waste of input method. 



FAST6191 said:


> Not that I cared but there goes the Kinect V2's chances of doing much. Maybe instead we can write off "motion controls" until the tech catches up.


The tech is pretty bloody impressive, we can write off motion controls until some device manages to smuggle them under the whiners' radar and makes them ubiquitous enough to have software developed for them.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 16, 2014)

Motion controls are wonderful if you have the money, the ability to dedicate a space to it or only want it for industrial uses -- a little while back I got a go on one of those resistive 3d sculpting arms, what a toy and if I was properly into my CAD or 3d modelling I would probably have one in preference to something in 3DConnexion's line of devices.
For the latency, reliability, ease of use, cost and precision requirements for real time games it is less great. If someone made gloveless, thimble, frame or light glove finger tracking priced for mere mortals tomorrow you can bet I would make every effort to be first in line, even without software to run on it.

If someone makes motion controls able to replicate the effects of momentum and be useful in games then everything I own and my firstborn goes to them.


----------



## chavosaur (May 16, 2014)

Yepi69 said:


> If only they would release the kinectless console on the same day, they released their Xbox One with Kinect, no one wants to know that their console is recording you and that neighboor of yours across the road fucking on the couch and sending to the government, basically its a cheap way to shut up those people who want a Xbox One console without a recording spying camera attached to it, so yeah it is kinda a move of desperation and cheapness.


For fucks sake people need to get over their Big Brother wants to watch me Fap bullshit. 
Because it's just that. 
Bullshit. It doesn't record you doing anything and it isn't a pointless addon. My Kinect on my xbox one has a lot of really neat and simplistic little features that make me love it. Having it recognize my face then signing me in, then telling it to turn on something I want to watch, or to stream music from my laptop, or launch a game and get it loaded without having to touch the controller, is fucking cool. Was it worth the Extra Hundred I payed on Day One? As much As I use it yes. Would I have liked a kinectless one? Sure, it would have been cheaper but I probably would have bought a Kinect at some point anyway. 

It isn't a spybox, you're a fucking idiot if you think it is and that your phone, laptop, and other shit aren't fucking recording you, then you have the biggest security issues and bias I've ever seen. 

And I'll say it again, it isn't an act of desperation. They've already secured 5 million sales in less then the year and a half it took the Wii U to hit that (if we're gonna be taking cheap shots). This is an alternative to those who don't see the value or need for the Kinect. People complained about not wanting it, and they fucking listened. And what does everyone do? Half of them are like "Hell Yes, I'll actually buy one now". The other half are shitting their pants screaming "OH. LOOK HOW DESPERATE DEY IS. NO MO SPYBOX, AND IS STILL SHIT. XBOX SO STUPID, THEYRE NOT GONNA SELL ANYTHING NOW LOOK HOW MUCH THEY WANT TO MAKE SALES AND APPEAL TO THE FANBASE, THIS SUCH BULLSHIT." 

Jesus Christ, and the same people are in other threads asking the Wii u to drop the gamepad... Makes my head soon.


----------



## assassinz (May 16, 2014)

Kinect or not, are there any games worth having to spend $400 to own a xbone?


----------



## Yepi69 (May 16, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> For fucks sake people need to get over their Big Brother wants to watch me Fap bullshit.
> Because it's just that.
> Bullshit. It doesn't record you doing anything and it isn't a pointless addon. My Kinect on my xbox one has a lot of really neat and simplistic little features that make me love it. Having it recognize my face then signing me in, then telling it to turn on something I want to watch, or to stream music from my laptop, or launch a game and get it loaded without having to touch the controller, is fucking cool. Was it worth the Extra Hundred I payed on Day One? As much As I use it yes. Would I have liked a kinectless one? Sure, it would have been cheaper but I probably would have bought a Kinect at some point anyway.
> 
> ...


 






You're fanboying too much, despite being or not spying me, you are not certain if it is or not, do you have proof it isn't recording me? Do you have proof its recording me? OH I don't know, I mean Microsoft IS a great company whose operating systems are famous around the world, which is what the Government wants, a popular company with the technology people use nowadays, and to what? Well to spy them probably, I couldn't give two shits about the console recording me or not but there's one thing people like, which is privacy, in the internet, there is no privacy but on the real world, there could be some privacy, also yes the Wii U has got a camera, well you don't carry the Wii U around the house like a fucking idiot now do you? Do you also have the Wii U on your laptop while watching TV or fapping? No you don't, and if you're throwing Xbox One's sales over the Wii U to my face because I'm a Nintendo fan, then go right ahead because I don't care about that either, I buy a system I enjoy playing games in, not a system because it sold more.

Now please shut the fuck up with that fanboyism of yours and refrain from calling other people as morons or fucking idiots if they don't share the same opinion, I like Nintendo yet I don't insult the Spybox and PS4, I don't like them but I don't shit on them as well.


----------



## chavosaur (May 16, 2014)

Yepi69 said:


> You're fanboying too much, despite being or not spying me, you are not certain if it is or not, do you have proof it isn't recording me? Do you have proof its recording me? OH I don't know, I mean Microsoft IS a great company whose operating systems are famous around the world, which is what the Government wants, a popular company with the technology people use nowadays, and to what? Well to spy them probably, I couldn't give two shits about the console recording me or not but there's one thing people like, which is privacy, in the internet, there is no privacy but on the real world, there could be some privacy, also yes the Wii U has got a camera, well you don't carry the Wii U around the house like a fucking idiot now do you? Do you also have the Wii U on your laptop while watching TV or fapping? No you don't, and if you're throwing Xbox One's sales over the Wii U to my face because I'm a Nintendo fan, then go right ahead because I don't care about that either, I buy a system I enjoy playing games in, not a system because it sold more.
> 
> Now please shut the fuck up with that fanboyism of yours and refrain from calling other people as morons or fucking idiots if they don't share the same opinion, I like Nintendo yet I don't insult the Spybox and PS4, I don't like them but I don't shit on them as well.


 
...
Is this a joke? Youre hiding behind the Fanboy argument now? We're using the "Microsoft is popular company, therefore theyre illuminati obviously" as an argument? We're trying to imply that because we dont carry the wii u around the house doesnt mean it still isnt collectiong information from the camera as youre playing? So its ok if it doesnt see your whole body, just your face when youre playing it right? See here's the funny thing here. With the Kinect... you can unplug that. If youre that terrified about the president watching you fap, you can unplug the camera. Can you unplug the wii u front facing camera? can you disable your front facing camera on your phone? can you disable the camera on your laptops built in web cam Oh I didnt think so...
Every argument youre making dosnt have a reasonable basis by any means, its just orwellian fueled bullshit that you havent even thought that much into. 

As for my proof, I dont have any. But if we're gonna play hypothetical's, you have to assume the same hypothetical's apply to everything else as well. You say Microsoft would pair up with NSA because theyre popular. And apple isnt? Nintendo Isnt? Sony isnt? Android isnt? No of course, ONLY microsoft would do such a thing. Please, loosen your tinfoil hat, it's making you sound more ridiculous then normal.


----------



## Yepi69 (May 16, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> ...
> Is this a joke? Youre hiding behind the Fanboy argument now? We're using the "Microsoft is popular company, therefore theyre illuminati obviously" as an argument? We're trying to imply that because we dont carry the wii u around the house doesnt mean it still isnt collectiong information from the camera as youre playing? So its ok if it doesnt see your whole body, just your face when youre playing it right? See here's the funny thing here. With the Kinect... you can unplug that. If youre that terrified about the president watching you fap, you can unplug the camera. Can you unplug the wii u front facing camera? can you disable your front facing camera on your phone? can you disable the camera on your laptops built in web cam Oh I didnt think so...
> Every argument youre making dosnt have a reasonable basis by any means, its just orwellian fueled bullshit that you havent even thought that much into.
> 
> As for my proof, I dont have any. But if we're gonna play hypothetical's, you have to assume the same hypothetical's apply to everything else as well. You say Microsoft would pair up with NSA because theyre popular. And apple isnt? Nintendo Isnt? Sony isnt? Android isnt? No of course, ONLY microsoft would do such a thing. Please, loosen your tinfoil hat, it's making you sound more ridiculous then normal.


 
Microsoft is way more popular than Nintendo and Sony, I'm not saying they are Illuminatti, I'm just saying they are suspected to spying since they are one the most biggest companies in the world, read a little bit heh? And yes you can disable a camera on a laptop, you just didn't figured out how.
Also Android is not a company, Google is, not to mention most people will want to use the voice controller over using the controller right next to them, yeah I forgot the Kinect also has cameras as well as a microphone (sarcasm)


----------



## Black-Ice (May 16, 2014)

Yepi69 said:


> I'm not saying they are Illuminatti.


 




Nintendo confirmed Illuminati.
Xbox confirmed for endorsing NSA Fapcam - capturing fapping kinect users on camera 24 hours a day.


----------



## chavosaur (May 16, 2014)

Yepi69 said:


> Microsoft is way more popular than Nintendo and Sony, I'm not saying they are Illuminatti, I'm just saying they are suspected to spying since they are one the most biggest companies in the world, read a little bit heh? And yes you can disable a camera on a laptop, you just didn't figured out how.


 
that didnt address anything I said, and I still addressed everything you shat out. If you had read, I stated that what stops Nintendo and Sony from doing the exact same things (IF THEY WERE EVEN OCCURRING IN THE FUCKIN FIRST PLACE?!) Nintendo and Sony are JUST AS LARGE a company as Microsoft is, that is by no means an excuse at all. And oh, oh my, we can disable the camera on some laptops, my god. So here's another question then, my big brother fearing friends. How do you KNOW you even turned it off? Whats to stop someone from turning it back on from a remote location? That sounds easy enough to me in this made up 1984 universe. Versus, of course, simply unplugging and leaving your kinect in the box if youre so afraid.


----------



## Veho (May 16, 2014)

Yepi69 said:


> do you have proof it isn't recording me? Do you have proof its recording me?


Is it that hard to run a packet sniffer on your router and figure out how often and how much info the Xbone is sending to its reptillian overlords? has anyone done that and what were their findings?


----------



## Yepi69 (May 16, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> that didnt address anything I said, and I still addressed everything you shat out. If you had read, I stated that what stops Nintendo and Sony from doing the exact same things (IF THEY WERE EVEN OCCURRING IN THE FUCKIN FIRST PLACE?!) Nintendo and Sony are JUST AS LARGE a company as Microsoft is, that is by no means an excuse at all. And oh, oh my, we can disable the camera on some laptops, my god. So here's another question then, my big brother fearing friends. How do you KNOW you even turned it off? Whats to stop someone from turning it back on from a remote location? That sounds easy enough to me in this made up 1984 universe. Versus, of course, simply unplugging and leaving your kinect in the box if youre so afraid.


 
Hmm, what if... you unplug the camera? What if... you remove the specific drivers for the camera? What if... you put a tiny bit of electric tape in front of the camera? Hard to believe the Government will knock your door and remove that bit of electrical tape.
If your own computer doesn't have the drivers to control the camera, I don't believe remote locations will as well, also no, Microsoft is indeed larger than Sony and Nintendo, Microsoft's OS is more than half of the computers around the world, what's stopping the Government from exploiting this? Microsoft can be a little bit of a slut as well, I'm not bashing on them but its a possibility, parents might NOT know how to remove the kinect from the Xbox One since most of them only buy the damn console to shut their kids up.



Black-Ice said:


> Nintendo confirmed Illuminati.
> Xbox confirmed for endorsing NSA Fapcam - capturing fapping kinect users on camera 24 hours a day.


----------



## chavosaur (May 16, 2014)

Yepi69 said:


> Hmm, what if... you unplug the camera? What if... you remove the specific drivers for the camera? What if... you put a tiny bit of electric tape in front of the camera? Hard to believe the Government will knock your door and remove that bit of electrical tape.
> If your own computer doesn't have the drivers to control the camera, I don't believe remote locations will as well, also no, Microsoft is indeed larger than Sony and Nintendo, Microsoft's OS is more than half of the computers around the world, what's stopping the Government from exploiting this? Microsoft can be a little bit of a slut as well, I'm not bashing on them but its a possibility, parents might NOT know how to remove the kinect from the Xbox One since most of them only buy the damn console to shut their kids up.


 
How In the Dilly Damn Fuck, is a parent not going to know how to unplug one cord from the console versus deleting drivers or taping something over a camera? Youre barely making this about the kinect anymore and moreso as a conspiracy theory about microsoft in general. 


> * Microsoft can be a little bit of a slut as well, I'm not bashing on them but its a possibility*


Jesus Christ why isnt SGS a thing anymore.


----------



## Yepi69 (May 16, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> Nintendo confirmed Illuminati.
> Xbox confirmed for endorsing NSA Fapcam - capturing fapping kinect users on camera 24 hours a day.





chavosaur said:


> How In the Dilly Damn Fuck, is a parent not going to know how to unplug one cord from the console versus deleting drivers or taping something over a camera? Youre barely making this about the kinect anymore and moreso as a conspiracy theory about microsoft in general.
> 
> Jesus Christ why isnt SGS a thing anymore.


 

I don't care either way, I just stated a possibility and you're already going Phoenix Wright up my ass.


----------



## Gahars (May 16, 2014)

I hate the Kinect and even I can tell you that it does not spy on you and report you to shadowy agencies any more than your phone or computer.

I'm sorry, but you're not that important.


----------



## chavosaur (May 16, 2014)

WE've gone from argument to personal insult and ludicrous argument now. Funny that for someone so terrified of his rights being infringed, you want to silence someones right to free speech  We've gone full 





360 Folks.


----------



## Yepi69 (May 16, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> WE've gone from argument to personal insult and ludicrous argument now. Funny that for someone so terrified of his rights being infringed, you want to silence someones right to free speech  We've gone full
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Uhm... what? I respect other people's ridiculous opinions.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 18, 2014)

Gahars said:


> I hate the Kinect and even I can tell you that it does not spy on you and report you to shadowy agencies any more than your phone or computer.
> 
> I'm sorry, but you're not that important.


 
OSAMA BIN AL GAYDA WAS RIGHT ABOUT THEIR...WHATEVER IT WAS THEY WANTED!!!!   


...guess who's important to the NSA NOW, eh!


----------

